# Factory Repaint



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone know the approx cost Trek charges for a repaint? My understanding is that you can not get any of the project one paint jobs but you can choose from some solid colors and get the frame painted? I am kind of sick of the color of my madone. Thanks.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

windcheater said:


> Anyone know the approx cost Trek charges for a repaint? My understanding is that you can not get any of the project one paint jobs but you can choose from some solid colors and get the frame painted? I am kind of sick of the color of my madone. Thanks.


I just got my 2005 Madone 5.9 back this past Wednesday from Trek for a repaint. I could pick from any P1 solid or any other Trek stock paint job from any year they still had available (2003 and up was kinda my range).

My 5.9 was the red/grey/white one. Therefore I couldn't pick any of the paint jobs that had a Nude Carbon color to it as it wouldn't color the red. I really wanted the 2004 Madone 5.9 Silver/Nude Carbon Pearl. 

Also, they won't paint or sticker "up". I mean I couldn't get a SSLx paint job on my 5.9, or a 120 OCLV bike painted in a 110 OCLV color scheme for example.

So I got a solid P1 silver. Charge from Trek was $329. Frame and fork. Nothing on it, but black Trek lettering on the down tube. It looks SO wicked in the sun.

I just it reassembled this moring, and put 1/2 century on it today so I haven't had time to get any photos yet. I will try and post one tomorrow. Also, see this thread as well -> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46968 (if u haven't already).

Which bike you getting painted?


----------



## Type1Rider (Jan 4, 2006)

Took a while to get photos of it, but here is the new P1 paint on the Madone. There is a hires version available here by clicking in the thumbnail: http://www.type1rider.com/Default.aspx?tabid=45


----------

